# Anyone still pregnant after losing symptoms around 5 weeks?



## London Belou (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I should be about six and a half weeks pregnant right now. Except for food aversions and occasional gagging, since around five weeks, my other pregnancy symptoms seem to have disappeared. My HPT, which I took two days after my missed period, was a very strong positive and shortly after my breast grew swollen. Now, they seem to be back to normal. I haven't had any bleeding but I've read that some women didn't bleed until several weeks after a miscarriage. One comforting thing is that my mother said she didn't experience much pregnancy symptoms. But I am still nervous about whether the baby is alive and well. Is there anyone here who has experienced the same with disappearing pregnancy symptoms but in fact still continued to have a healthy pregnancy? I can't find this answer anywhere online. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## mamapigeon (Dec 16, 2010)

Me! I seem to have really mild pregnancy symptoms, which can certainly be a pain in the first trimester when you're worried about miscarriage...

I would suggest taking another pregnancy test just to make yourself feel better. Do you have a prenatal visit scheduled yet? I've never done the early ones, but I know some people like to get an early ultrasound to see a beating heart and know everything is okay.

Hope everything goes well for you and that you have a healthy little one in there!


----------



## London Belou (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello MamaPigeon! Thank you for your response! Yes, I have an ultrasound scheduled for June 21st, I will be 9 weeks then. I scheduled it right after my positive HPT and was still experiencing symptoms then. I was considering another HPT test but I wasn't sure how long it took for HCG levels to drop.


----------



## London Belou (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone else? Please help.


----------



## EA77 (Aug 16, 2009)

While loss of symptoms is sometimes an indicator of miscarriage, it's actually very common for symptoms to come and go and sometimes be replaced by new symptoms in the first trimester in a healthy pregnancy. Your hormones are going nuts, but not on a perfectly smooth incline, and your body is making constant adjustments. You can feel horrid one day, then have three great days, an then feel awful again the next. The hormones don't level out until around 10 weeks, so it's all a bit wonky until then. So yes, it's happened to me and to very other pregnant woman I know.

As for taking another HPT, at this point it wouldn't really tell you anything. Because they detect such small traces of HCG, and because it takes HCG a while to drop after a miscarriage, they're useless at his stage.

I know this is an anxious time, but please do hang in there and try to remember that today you are pregnant!


----------



## Sphinxy (Oct 4, 2012)

I had some symptoms really early, around implantation, that definitely went away around the timeframe you describe. The really strong first tri symptoms like complete exhaustion took a week or two to set in. I was like, why does everyone else's boobs hurt? And then I learned. So it's not that they went away and came back, it's that they changed, and there was a lull for about a week to ten days.


----------



## cricketschirpin (May 29, 2013)

Hi there, yes! Me! I am just over 4 weeks and my breasts had been super sore & swollen since about 9 dpo and then yesterday NADA. I thought uht oh! I read a few online posts and saw that many say early pregnancy symptoms can come and go and sure enough my breasts are sore again today. Not as sore/swollen but sore none-the-less.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

My symptoms come and go throughout my first trimester. Im very inconsistent! But if you are really worried, call your HCP and get some blood work and an ultrasound. That way you can get some real reassurance!


----------



## LilyKay (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost 14 weeks here and for weeks 6 & 7 all of my symptoms went away then came back at week 8. They're consistently present and tend to come and go in waves. Best of luck!


----------



## Jennyanydots (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, this happened to me as well. I am 23+ weeks along now, and I was very anxious early on about cessation of symptoms a couple of different times. I did have a missed mc last year, and it has made me (especially early on) hesitant to believe this little guy was actually sticking. So far, so good- and fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Actiasluna (Jan 4, 2013)

I am 35 weeks pregnant and my symptoms really only started around oh, 6-8 weeks pregnant. I remember when I found out, I was 4.5 weeks pregnant and in the weeks following until the symptoms really kicked in, I took several pregnancy tests just to settle my nerves. If you feel like you need to go buy one of those boxes at the pharmacy with 4 tests in them and take them every few weeks just to settle yourself knowing you are still pregnant.....I can assure you, you are not alone.


----------



## London Belou (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone for your responses!


----------

